# Do you think this could be Gerd, even though I was diagnosed with IBS ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have Upper Abdominal pain, constant, chest pain,rapid heart rate, upper back and neck pain, bloating, nervousness, loose stools. Last night my throat felt scratchy feeling, raw, funny taste, and today tickly feeling, like I have to cough, and it's a dry cough.....Any idea's.....?


----------



## 20715 (Jul 18, 2006)

I have been diagnosed with both IBS and GERD. It may be you have both, although I don't know where the rapid heartbeat is coming from if it isn't anxiety related. I'm not sure, also because the symptoms you describe are only a little like my own. You may ask your doctor to explain whether he thinks your symptoms in your upper chest and throat are related to IBS or GERD. Also, do certain food exacerbate the upper chest problems, like acidic or spicy foods, chocolate, caffeine, alcohol? That would suggest GERD.


----------

